# CubeDesk Pro Worth It?



## Theoruff (May 1, 2022)

I just wanted to know your thoughts on the pro version of cubedesk? Is it worth it is it a rip-off?
https://www.cubedesk.io/account/pro


----------



## cuberswoop (May 1, 2022)

Theoruff said:


> I just wanted to know your thoughts on the pro version of cubedesk? Is it worth it is it a rip-off?
> https://www.cubedesk.io/account/pro


It is a complete rip-off unless you want to support cubedesk and get a few extra features. Kash is really slacking when it comes to fixing bugs and he is just kind of adding useless things.


----------



## kashnote (May 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> It is a complete rip-off unless you want to support cubedesk and get a few extra features. Kash is really slacking when it comes to fixing bugs and he is just kind of adding useless things.


Hey, I'm the creator of CubeDesk. I see comments like these about projects run by solo developers and I think it's worth providing my own perspective. 

I have a full-time job and responsibilities that come before CubeDesk, but I still try to work on the site any chance I get. Even with a few dozen people paying for Pro, I still pay out of pocket for site maintenance expenses. I've poured _hundreds_ of hours into CubeDesk and try my best to prioritize and address issues that people bring up, but for various reasons, things might take time. For example I was in a pretty serious car accident about a month ago and wasn't able to work on CubeDesk for a while. I don't think it's fair to say "kash is really slacking" when things like that can happen, especially when the project is run by a solo developer. 

--- 

As for whether or not CubeDesk Pro is worth it: Right now, its main purpose is to support development (which is the top item on the features list). But I'm going to be adding more and more Pro-exclusive features soon. If there's something specific that you'd like to see in Pro, let me know! I can add it to my list of things to work on.


----------

